# World Domination!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm picking today, Friday the 13th to announce my plans for world domination. Yes, while the rest of the world has been foolishly sleeping, and going on with their everyday lives, I have been secretly amassing an army. That's right, an army of Elmos. Ready to do my bidding, to follow my every order. I just need to perform some slight surgical operations, and soon they will be ready. I'll keep you updated. Oh, and you don't have to worry, all my Hauntforum friends are in on my plans to control the world. It's going to be a haunt friendly world. Oh, and another thing, pay no attention to that hole in the wall in the bottom left side of the picture. It's just a portal to hell. Either that or where we are having some ductwork repairs. I can't remember which.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Who better to take over the world than ELMO!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love you. But your husband is a saint. Sweet God, woman!! Do you have MORE!??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Scareme, you are such a nut

And look how far you've come. Used to be, you couldn't figure out how to post a picture here. Now you're ready to take over the world. Why, you're all grown up now (sniff, sniff):googly:


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

That is the creepiest army I have ever seen. Period.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW! Now, I'm scared! I knew about the 'evil' army plans, but had no Idea it was an Elmo army... Zombies, vampires, dinosaurs, daemons, cyber-genetic horrors, killer robot land piranha, and even rabid vole were planed for... but not Elmo, dear lord, not Elmo!!!

It may be best to fall back to the Lunar base, just in case...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL. Ooohh can I help with the take over?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Makes me think of a bizarre version of the Twilight Zone with talking Tina. Run for it scareme!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just noticed, the Elmo on the bottom step, second from right, and the one on the next step, second from the left, look like they see something coming out of the portal to hell. I might have to go check that out.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

LMAO!!! I found an elmo in an old bin of the boys toys earlier!! I thought It was giving me the evil I and now I know why!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I knew I felt a foreboding presence to the south - I thought it was just the weather. 
I think I'd rather have to deal with the tornadoes!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

For some reason that picture made me very happy!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Latest intelligence indicates they will develop nuclear capability within 6 months...


----------

